# Any one ever keep....



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

A death stalker scorpion? For those who did (if ne one did) do u have pics? how big did u have it and also how much did u pay for it?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I believe we have several members that have kept this species.

For starters (_Leiurus quinquestriatus_) is a *DANGEROUSLY* venomous species who should not be kept as a first or second scorpion. They are always being studied in venom studies, and all sorts of work has come about through studies of this species venom and its specific components.

Rather than re-invent the wheel I provide you this excerpt:

Leiurus quinquestriatus
(Ehrenberg, 1928)

View attachment 116853


Common names:
This scorpion is usually known as the Death Stalker.

Distribution:
Africa (Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Ethiopia, Libya, Mali, Niger, Somalia, Sudan, Tunisia) and Asia (Egypt, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, lebanon, Oman, Quatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen).

Habitat:
This scorpion is found in dry habitats/desert areas on different substrate types (but not in sand dunes). The species hide in small natural burrows or under stones etc.

Venom:
This is one of the worldst most dangerous scorpion, with a very potent venom. This species are medical important, and cause several deaths each year. LD value of 0.16 - 0.50 mg/kg!

A study from Israel shows that only localized reactions occur in 97% of the victims, but the venom can be potentially letal in children because the severity of the symptoms is weight-dependent.

Antivenin is available for this species, but should be used only for severe cases.

See Scorpion of Medical Importance page for more information.

Selected litterature:
Ben-Abraham, R. et al. (2000). Triage for Leiurus quinquestriatus scorpion envenomation in children - is routine ICU hospitalization necessary. Hum. Exp. Toxicol., vol. 19 (12), pp. 636-666.
Gueron, M. et al.: Echocardiographic and Radionuclide Angiographic Observatios following Scorpion Envenomation by Leiurus quinquestriatus, Toxicon, Vol. 28, No. 9, pp. 1005 ff., 1990. 
Sofer, S. et al.: Myocardial Injury without Heart Failure following Envenomation by the Scorpion Leiurus quinquestriatus in Children, Toxicon, Vol. 29, No. 3, pp. 382 ff., 1991. 
Dudin, A.A., A. Rambaud-Cousson, A. Thalji, I. Juabeh & B. Abu-Libdeh. Scorpion stings in children in the Jerusalem area: a review of 54 cases. Ann. Trop. Paediatr., vol. 11, pp. 217-223. 1991.
El-Amin, E.O., A. Elidrissy, H. S. Hamid, O.M. Sultan & R.A. Safar. Scorpion sting: a management problem. Ann. Trop. Paediatr., vol. 11, pp. 143-148. 1991.
Sofer, S. et al.: Acute Pancreatitis in Children following Envenomation by the Yellow Scorpion Leiurus quinquestriatus, Toxicon, Vol. 29, No. 1, pp. 125 ff., 1991. 
Ismail, M. et al.: Do changes in body temperature following envenomation by the scorpion Leiurus quinquestriatus influence the course of toxicitiy?, Toxicon, Vol. 28, No. 11, pp 1265 ff. 1990. 
Sofer, S., Gueron, M.: Respiratory failure in children following envenomation by the scorpion Leiurus quinquestriatus: hemodynamic and neurological aspects, Toxicon, Vol. 26, No. 10, pp. 931 ff, 1988. 
Gueron, M., Yaron, R.: Cardiovascular Manifestations of severe scorpion sting, Chest, Vol. 57, No.2, February 1970. 
Cloudsley-Thompson, J. L. (1961). Observations on the biology of the scorpion Leiurus quinquestriatus in the Sudan. Ent. Month. Mag., vol. 97, pp. 153-155.
Abushama, F. T. (1968). Observations on the mating behaviour and borth of Leiurus quinquestriatus (H. & E.), a common scorpion species in the Central Sudan. Rev. Zool. Bit. Afr., vol. 77, pp. 37-43.
Abushama, F. T. (1964). On the behaviour ans sensory physiology of the scorpion Leirus quinquestriatus. Animal behaviour, vol. 12, pp. 140-153.
Dejours, P. and A. Ar (1991). Temperature and starvation affect the hemolymph acid-base balance of the xeric yellow scorpion, Leiurus quinquestriatus. J. Comp. Phsyiol. B, vol. 161, pp. 407-412.
El Bakary, Z. and Fuzeau-Braesch (1988). Circadian rythms and time measurement in locomotor activity of the scorpion Leiurus quinquestriatus (Buthidae). Chronobiology International, vol. 5(2), pp. 167-174.
Flatt, T. (1991). Beobachtungen zum paarungsverhalten von Leiurus quinquestriatus (Scorpiones: Buthidae) in gefangenschaft. Latrodecta, vol. ??, pp. 6-10.
Braendle, C. (1995). Verhalten und økologie des skorpions Leiurus quinquestriatus. DATZ, vol. 48, pp. 782-783.
Benton, T.G.(1992) Courtship and mating in Leiurus quinquestriatus (Scorpiones: Buthidae). In: Proc. one day Symp. on Spiders and Their Allies held on saturday 21st November 1987 at the Zoological Society of London (J.E. Cooper, P. Pearce-Kelly & D.L. Williams, eds.). Pp. 83-98.

On the Internet:
Gifttier Informationsdienst on L. quinquestriatus.
SCORPION STING SYNDROME - A TEN YEAR EXPERIENCE (fulltext article).
SCORPION ENVENOMATION IN CHILDREN: SHOULD ALL STINGS BE GIVEN ANTIVENOM? (fulltext article).

General:
This species grows up to 10 cm in length, and is usually straw yellow to orangish yellow. This species is very unique in that it has five keels on mesasomal tergites l-ll. With the remaining tergites lll-Vll with the typical three dorsal keels. Pedipalp wise, the tarsus and tibia finger fit perfectly closed together. And the tibia hand is scarcely wider than the closed fingers combined. Metasomal segment V is dark in coloration (this can be weak/absent in adult specimens).

This species is beeing kept in captivity. Under no circumstances should this species be kept by other than scientists or professional keepers. This is a very dangerous species!

NB! This species is simmilar to other scorpion species, and misidentifications from suppliers occur!

I'm not aware of any research on the biology of this species, but research on and with Leiurus venom is going on all the time.

Leiurus quinquestriatus photo by Jeff Dawson ©
Some of Leiurus quinquestriatus text is written by Dave Cunningham


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh da,m crock keeper I dont want one ( in fact they are the last thing on this earth that i want) i was just asking about them cause i dont know ne one that had them, thnx for the info though.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have an African Fattail, Androctonus australis

It has caused more deaths than the Death Stalker. Only because
the Fattail is located in more populated areas. The Death Stalker 
has slightly more potent venom.

If stung by the Fattail chances of survival even with anti-venom are 
very small.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

psychofish said:


> I have an African Fattail, Androctonus australis
> 
> It has caused more deaths than the Death Stalker. Only because
> the Fattail is located in more populated areas. The Death Stalker
> ...


Amazing














U should make a vid of that thing it looks huge how much did u pay for it so fAR I hae never seen ne thing like that around my parts. (excpet once)


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

psychofish said:


> I have an African Fattail, Androctonus australis
> 
> It has caused more deaths than the Death Stalker. Only because
> the Fattail is located in more populated areas. The Death Stalker
> ...










....so WHY is that thing even in your house?!?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah y do u have that thing? have u ever came close to getting stung?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats pretty insane. I can see having something like that as a pet being cool, but pretty dangerous. How do you clean the tank of something like that without the risk of being stung?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

NeXuS said:


> Thats pretty insane. I can see having something like that as a pet being cool, but pretty dangerous. How do you clean the tank of something like that without the risk of being stung?


I have a pair of salad tongs that I put soft foam tape on that I grab 
the scorp by the tail and put it in a holding tank. They cant climb glass
or plastic.

And to answer your question Matty, 
its not really that big, I just zoomed in pretty close to it.
The sad thing is that it was actually pretty cheap to get and 
so are the Death Stalkers. I paid $40 for it.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like you have a good idea what your doing so thats pretty awesome. Its kinda scary they are that easy to get ahold of though, not the kind of thing you want someone with minimal experience to be grabbing at a pet store and keeping. I would hope at very least a permit was required so they could keep track of who was keeping dangerous animals, just like Id hope the same about venemous snakes.

Regardless definately a very cool looking scopion and more power to you for keeping one safely and successfully.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Me... personally... Id rather have something that couldnt kill me so easily?... but thats just me


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with you, King, but I give props to anyone who keeps these well and knows what they're getting into beforehand.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, its pretty easy to get one. Im not sure about anywhere else, 
but in Nebraska no permit is needed to get one or keep one.

All you gotta be is 18 or have your parents permission.


----------

